# Is Joey Weed's Blueberry The Original Blueberry DJ Sells Now?



## HazeMe (Oct 19, 2009)

So I was looking through JW's gear over at HD and saw where JW says he obtained the Blueberry from DJ via Dutch Passion... This is in his description of Blue Apollo. In his description of the Blueberry it reads, "This is the blueberry I've been using in my blue crosses such as Blue Apollo and others. I got it originally from DJ Short a few years back and am offering it in an F2 form." 

I'm just wondering if the Blueberry f2's he is selling are the same as what DJ is selling now, or are they what dutch passion has?:confused2: I thought I heard somewhere that DJ made Dutch Passions Blueberry? I Can't really remember now. Even if the Dutch Passion's Blueberry and DJ's Blueberry are from the same lineage, they are still very different, right? 

I'm just trying to figure everything out before I buy some of JW's Blueberry, because I want the real deal. I've never had Dutch Passion's Blueberry, at least not that I know of, so I just want to stick to what I know is good. Either way I'm gonna buy it I guess lol. It's about $100 cheaper than DJ's f1!

Well, looks like I'm gonna have to buy some Dutch Passion Blueberry now too... Just to try it out. 

Thanks
HazeMe


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 19, 2009)

Don't get dp. They are all hermism 3/3 for me...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 22, 2009)

Relentless, you aren't the only one who has had the DP BB hermie on them--it is a common complaint.

I have always been very happy with all the strains that I have gotten from Joey.  I recently ordered my first blueberry from him and germed several seeds this week.


----------



## HazeMe (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Relentless and THG. I'll make sure not to buy DP Blueberry! Hope to see some pics of those Blueberry girls when they start to flower, THG. I think the Blueberry that JW is selling is the real deal that you get from DJ. I just wanted to see if anyone knew for sure. 

Thanks
HazeMe

P.S. I love the avatar, THG. Is that what happens when you're up too late. jk lol


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh my god, I cringed when I saw you post you were going to buy the DP Blueberry.  Im so glad you didnt.  I have heard of many people getting hermies and it is nothing like DJs Blueberry.  I heard DJs original blueberry was lost and the one he sells now is from new lineage.  I dont know about Joey Weed but I do know Chimera has made some amazing crosses with DJs original Blueberry.   You should check them out.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 22, 2009)

DJs strains are totally worth that price if you can afford it.  I cant afford it but some day I will buy some of his gear.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Oct 26, 2009)

DJ has been messing with the blue weed for many many years...I'm not 100 % on this but I think he was the one who developed alot of the blues  I know that Joey weed used his genetics to cross with other stock, and Dr. Atomic used pollen from one of DJ's to develope his blueberry jam.  The reason I know this is because I have both of these.  I'm running Joey Weed seeds right now.  Cheap! and all 10 germinated....don't know ratio's yet, but at his prices I will continue to use his genetics.  Dutch passion is overated...high priced, and apparently loosing customers from all the "feminized herms"  I don't believe in feminized seeds, my old partner about ruined one of my favorite lines by breeding hermi to get "feminized seed"  all we got was an increased number of herms.  Environment is everything with ratios, and I would rather have a few healthy male plants out of a pack of seeds and do a "natural" breeding, rather than chance haveing my females turn hermi on me in the middle of flowering.  I usually do a breeding with a pack of seeds  just so that I don't have to pay for those genetics again.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 26, 2009)

I had two DP Blueberry growing about 2 weeks in and did some reading and just pulled em out of the ground and put in 2 Power Skunks.


----------



## Hick (Oct 27, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> DJ has been messing with the blue weed for many many years...I'm not 100 % on this but I think he was the one who developed alot of the blues  I know that Joey weed used his genetics to cross with other stock, and Dr. Atomic used pollen from one of DJ's to develope his blueberry jam.  The reason I know this is because I have both of these.  I'm running Joey Weed seeds right now.  Cheap! and all 10 germinated....don't know ratio's yet, but at his prices I will continue to use his genetics.  Dutch passion is overated...high priced, and apparently loosing customers from all the "feminized herms"  I don't believe in feminized seeds, my old partner about ruined one of my favorite lines by breeding hermi to get "feminized seed"  all we got was an increased number of herms.  Environment is everything with ratios, and I would rather have a few healthy male plants out of a pack of seeds and do a "natural" breeding, rather than chance haveing my females turn hermi on me in the middle of flowering.  I usually do a breeding with a pack of seeds  just so that I don't have to pay for those genetics again.



thank you thank you thank you !.. LF  stellar advice IMO
dj short was the originator, THE "breeder" of the true blue blueberry. According to his story, it took him over a decade and many trial and tribulations for he and his family. I have much respect for his dedication.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks hick, I was pretty sure thay DJ was the originator...but not being 100% sure that my facts were staright I didn't want to give someone the wrong info...thanks for verifying that some of my brain cells are still in working order.  I've never grown any "pure" blueberry, I have some friends that have and it sounds like it can be a really tempermental beeatch...I'm not that patient.  I do like the hybrids that i have had ,and this one from Joey Weed is a 25% blueberry 75 % NL #5...so hopefully it's not too ornry.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Oct 27, 2009)

oops I got my breeders wrong there my blueberry x NL, came from Dr Atomic...the JW that I'm running is ak -c99..sorry maybe the cells are a lil crispy


----------



## legalize_freedom (Oct 27, 2009)

one more thing real quick...sorry for being a space hog, but I was just checking some old info out, and Joey Weed does say that he is using DJ Shorts blueberry via Dutch passion.  Since we've established that DJ developed the blueberry strain...then any blueberry genetics originally came from him.  Then you take into account say DP took those genetics and did what they want, like, look for in thier oppinion are deserable traits, and bred those pheno..same with all other breeders that bred DJ's genetics.  It doesn't take to many grow periods to get a huge difference between DJ's bb...and joe schmoes bb.  So I guess if you want to get as close to the original as possable (since the original is lost) spend the extra 100 bucks and get it from the originator....other wise you are buying genetics from someone who may have different tastes, desires etc from the original.  One more thing  I don't see anything wrong with going with DP if you are a rich man, because they have accomplished much in breeding, and I am nobody to knock them, my only concern would be with going with the feminized seed stock...this is not natural, and it is easy enough to get hermies from NATURAL seed stock under stress, and less than acceptable environment.  so why add to that with hermaphroditic traits being bred into your seeds.  I'm getting long winded but I just can't stress enough how I feel about feminised breeding tactics, especially when going into the closet of someone who only has a couple grows ...of course your going to get hermies. Dutch passion gets blamed because a rookie stresses out thier femenized genetics...which comes from herms! (ok not so much real quick)


----------

